# Masons, not Gay-sons!



## My Freemasonry (Oct 31, 2015)

Dateline: Atlanta, GA — Westboro Baptist Church members are coming to the support of the GL of GA over their controversial decision to make both homosexuality and fornication Masonic offenses. As reported on Chris Hodapp’s blog,: The Grand Lodge of Georgia met yesterday (Oct 27) and the voting members upheld Grand Master Douglas McDonald’s […]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Continue reading...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 22, 2015)

The Haters-Of-Everything Westboro Baptist Church are at it again.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 22, 2015)

The last people I would want supporting any cause of mine...


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 22, 2015)

It's satire


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 22, 2015)

On the other hand, the people who were yelling at us about the Georgia decision as we entered the World Conference banquet last night used the same tactics as Westboro


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 22, 2015)

Glen Cook said:


> On the other hand, the people who were yelling at us about the Georgia decision as we entered the World Conference banquet last night used the same tactics as Westboro


I think that about 50% of the people in the U.S. are just watching and waiting for something that they can get "offended" by.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Nov 22, 2015)

Warrior1256 said:


> I think that about 50% of the people in the U.S. are just watching and waiting for something that they can get "offended" by.


Well it sure beats taking responsibility for your own feelings.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 22, 2015)

All these offended people really offend me!


----------



## Classical (Nov 22, 2015)

Many writers have pointed out that our culture has passed from an Honor Culture, to an Individualist Culture and now to a Victim Culture. We see proof of this sad state of affairs everyday.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 22, 2015)

Warrior1256 said:


> I think that about 50% of the people in the U.S. are just watching and waiting for something that they can get "offended" by.


I'm offended by your assertion, please withdraw it or I will be forces to get large amounts of cardboard, sticky tape, marking pens and a garden stake and immediately commence construction of placards to picket your residence and place of work with...


----------



## GKA (Nov 23, 2015)

I really wish the past bastard would get it, this is not funny and it reflects poorly upon our fraternity


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 23, 2015)

Bloke said:


> I'm offended by your assertion, please withdraw it or I will be forces to get large amounts of cardboard, sticky tape, marking pens and a garden stake and immediately commence construction of placards to picket your residence and place of work with...


ALRIGHT ALRIGHT ALRIGHT, I TAKE IT BACK.....no picketing please lol.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 23, 2015)

Warrior1256 said:


> ALRIGHT ALRIGHT ALRIGHT, I TAKE IT BACK.....no picketing please lol.



*confusion*

But... but..... what will i complain about now ?


----------

